# Benchmade Aphid: First impressions



## Polar Light (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi folks!

I was looking for small edc knife and could not find any reviews about Benchmade Aphid. So I ordered one and here goes...

Size:
Aphid is very small size. It is allmost too small for my hand. Here is a size comparison with Mini Griptilian.








Because of the size the thumpstuds are bit difficult to operate. Assisted opening helps though...







Quality
Here is a picture about the lock. It seems to work allright.







As being a red class knife you can't wait for the best quality. Here is a picture about the blade and edge. I have seen sharp Benchmades out of the box but this not the one.






Is this knife going to be my edc? No
It is too small for my hands, the blade is difficult to deploy

To who this might be:
If you are looking for very small knife to very light tasks and you have small hands... So maybe...

Specs can be found at Benchmades web http://benchmade.com/products/product_detail.aspx?model=10350

Feel free to leave your comments.

Thanks...
PL


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 2, 2009)

I do not own the knife nor never knew it even existed until I read this thread. I actually like it. I personally have small hands and to me it seems like its just within the lines of a Sog Flash1 which is my fav EDC. 


Now, off to find one for cheap.


----------



## jefft (Jun 2, 2009)

After picking up a mini-barrage, nitrous stryker, and torrent, I figured Benchmade was on a roll so I bought one of these little guys, too. Now, I don't have large hands, but the deployment is awful with the thumb stud. It's too bad they didn't have a flipper option a la kershaw. I really tried to like this knife, but it's just too difficult to open. I even e-mailed Benchmade and they wrote back stating that they have never heard of any difficulties with the thumb stud.


----------



## Polar Light (Jun 2, 2009)

jefft said:


> Benchmade and they wrote back stating that they have never heard of any difficulties with the thumb stud.



The thumbstuds are very close to the scales. You have to have really small fingers or you have to use your nails to flip the blade open.

Here you can look the difference between the studs in Mini Barrage and Aphid.


----------



## Cosmo7809 (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow that is close :shrug:


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jun 2, 2009)

It's practically IN the handle. :thumbsdow


----------



## Polar Light (Jun 2, 2009)

Sgt. LED said:


> It's practically IN the handle. :thumbsdow



Yes and it is nice and round. :thumbsdow


----------



## jefft (Jun 2, 2009)

Oh, and another thing, there is no way to "upgrade" the thumb stud and Benchmade has no plans on altering the design in the future.


----------



## CR123_CR123_CR123 (Jun 3, 2009)

Polar Light said:


> Yes and it is nice and round. :thumbsdow



Time to take out the dremel!


----------



## guyg (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like a nice little knife. Lube the pivot and work it a bit and that should loosen the blade. Just like on the Delica. I just bought a BM 672 and it came with a toothy edge. No biggy, just hone it to where you like it.


----------



## TMorita (Jun 19, 2009)

I tried the Benchmade Aphid at the local brick & mortar store (Redwood Trading Post), and I couldn't get it open with one hand. I needed to use two hands to get it open, and even then it wasn't easy.

Toshi


----------



## TMorita (Jun 19, 2009)

CR123_CR123_CR123 said:


> Time to take out the dremel!



Yah, if I bought one the first thing I would do is increase the clearance between the scales and the thumbstud.

After that, I would probably put in a higher bin Cree XR-E with a warm tint.

Toshi


----------



## bigpurpleseaturtle (Jan 5, 2010)

I've got one of these little guys too and I must say, it is very difficult to close..I have no problem opening it just closing it; I have a CRKT Ashworth turtle and it is much easier to close than this with one hand. I knew it would be small but it is tiny, I like using it for work though small and nice for opening boxes up. Other than that it's nothing special.


----------

